# Sneak Preview of Olympic Opening Ceremony



## MA-Caver (Jul 31, 2008)

Security is tight but apparently not tight enough as this video sneaked/leaked out to the net and shows rehearsals for the opening performance of the 2008 Olympic games. Still the torch ceremony is a state secret and while rumors abound as to what and who will light the cauldron it's gonna be spectacular. 
Watching this ... again, makes me wish I was going to be there. 
http://useloos.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=1840
I can't necessarily say this is a "spoiler alert" as plans may change at the last moment (and that is likely) but with the IOC now fussing about the China ban of Internet reporting who knows? This is going to be hopefully a great week in sports and with no terrorist incidents... especially like those in Munich.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 1, 2008)

It looked pretty cool


----------



## stickarts (Aug 1, 2008)

Cool!


----------

